# Where has everyone gone?!?!



## MSViking

I am quite surprised at the fall off of fishing reports this year on the forum. Used to be there would be a new one just about every day, now we get maybe one a week.

Did I miss the memo informing us what the new hot forum is? Is everyone just resorting to FB?

What's up!??


Robert
MSviking


----------



## Chris V

I can tell you why Robert. There's nowhere near the amount of guys Bluewater fishing right now. The dirty water this season has turned off the masses. Many are going fishing, but the targets have temporarily shifted. Once that water cleans up a bit more I expect to see more reports.

This is just going off of what I'm seeing/hearing in the shop. It's also the reason I've been fishing inshore/nearshore all season. The majority of boaters are not going to run 100+ miles.


----------



## off route II

Chris V said:


> I can tell you why Robert. There's nowhere near the amount of guys Bluewater fishing right now. The dirty water this season has turned off the masses. Many are going fishing, but the targets have temporarily shifted. Once that water cleans up a bit more I expect to see more reports.
> 
> This is just going off of what I'm seeing/hearing in the shop. It's also the reason I've been fishing inshore/nearshore all season. The majority of boaters are not going to run 100+ miles.


 exactly


----------



## fishboy

I planned on chasing that little bit of blended water to the south east this Friday and I had intentions of posting the report. Weather guy had other plans with 2-4s forecasted and we are in a 23' center console. If anyone else is going to brave it let me know, I might buddy boat out there but that's a bouncy 40 mile ride


----------



## tbaxl

Chris V said:


> I can tell you why Robert. There's nowhere near the amount of guys Bluewater fishing right now. The dirty water this season has turned off the masses. Many are going fishing, but the targets have temporarily shifted. Once that water cleans up a bit more I expect to see more reports.
> 
> This is just going off of what I'm seeing/hearing in the shop. It's also the reason I've been fishing inshore/nearshore all season. The majority of boaters are not going to run 100+ miles.


Pretty much sums it up. Myself and most I know are getting them off the bottom for time being. If it helps I have trolled one time this season and have one medium Wahoo to show for it, and that was back in June when the water was BLUE. Beeliners and Scamp have been very tasty though.


----------



## Downtime2

Unless the weather cooperates, and you can get a 3 day window, claose bottom bumpin' don't sound bad....


----------



## Chris V

My Tarpon are on the beach. I'm not going more than a few hundred yards offshore unless a Tarpon pulls my kayak further. Once the water cleans up, then I'll head out on something with horsepower.


----------



## crburnside

fishboy said:


> I planned on chasing that little bit of blended water to the south east this Friday and I had intentions of posting the report. Weather guy had other plans with 2-4s forecasted and we are in a 23' center console. If anyone else is going to brave it let me know, I might buddy boat out there but that's a bouncy 40 mile ride



Are they forecasting that! Jesus it changes constantly but I'll go


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Personally Robert : Taking a small break and have deer hunting chores:thumbsup:


Plan to make some more appearances in sept and oct, but as i looked back i see i have made almost a dozen trips this year , no wonder i needed a break for my self and my wallet


----------



## RollTider

MSViking said:


> I am quite surprised at the fall off of fishing reports this year on the forum. Used to be there would be a new one just about every day, now we get maybe one a week.
> 
> Did I miss the memo informing us what the new hot forum is? Is everyone just resorting to FB?
> 
> What's up!??
> 
> 
> Robert
> MSviking


Was just talking about this last night. Really hoping the water conditions improve in close and we get a similar ****** bite like we had a year ago.


----------



## off route II

just heard they moved it up for Fri and Sat to 3 to 5 or better. we had talked about trying it but not 
in that. I do it for fun and that ain't fun,


----------



## fishnhuntguy

The fish are out there if you look. Look at the report Ozark 7-26. We had a nice trip, seas were not to bad either. Definitely greener water than blue though.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

We are still holding out hope to head out for the ladies billfish tourney this weekend. I will deckhand on Miss Mickey since I have some disqualifying equipment. hopefully the forecast goes down a little and we have something to post Monday.

If this weekend gets blown out I am heading out on the 15th on my boat with the hopes that the water cleans up a little and we can find that white marlin magic that hit a small pocket of blue water this time last year around the nipple.


----------



## FishFighter92

We haven't fished blue water in over a month over here in Destin. All of our fishing happened late May and early June when we had some awesome shots at the water. Day trips are awesome in the center console, but making that 130+ mile run to the rigs in some less than desirable seas just isn't fun anymore.


----------



## team_A_II

Feels like 2010 all over again. Except with a green water closure instead of an oil spill closure....... 

Water is just terrible inside of 100+ right now. Getting the smaller tunas out there but that's about it.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Don't underestimate dirty water. Heard some reports of whiteys being caught around the nipple and elbow this past weekend


----------



## sniperpeeps

I don't mind the water but dang if this wind has made it tough to get a nice window to run offshore. Seems as if I have an offshore trip lines up the wind immediately goes to 13-18kts out of the WSW. I bet it's been over a month since we had a slick day offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samoajoe

We made a trip last Monday the 27th, and what was supposed to be 1-2ft turned into every bit of 3-4ft. We trolled without luck around the Nipple/Edge, then couldn't hold spots long enough to bottom fish. Very frustrating.


----------



## Frenchy

I agree with Robert and was wondering as well...are crew fishing and not reporting or fishing and not catching , seems like it is simply not fishing... 
Planning to run trips out of Venice or Port Eads when I get back to overcome the conditions Glad I have a boat on a trailer which gives me that option.Not to derail this post but will be looking for competent/motivated anglers to partake in my adventures. Basically tow the boat to South Louisiana either overnight or come back in to rest but fish for two days and chase tuna...got a solid truck to do the job and the boat has been fine. Will begin third week of August anyone serious shoot me a pm.
Hopefully we shall be posting reports then :thumbsup::thumbsup:
tight lines to all.


----------



## Chris V

There's fish to be caught for sure, but when that chlorophyll chart looks like it does and everybody complains about dirty water it certainly deters many from heading out of the pass.


----------



## _kyle_

Just checked the chlorophyll charts and looks like we got another run of river water out there...








Not that you can't catch fish in green water it's just discouraging. 

It was clearing up and horn mtn was in blue green but now...

Double nipple looks decent though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## team_A_II

Please don't post Hilton's charts for ever body to see. Those guys make a living working hard to produce these charts and count on paying subscribers. If you want a chart, pay for it like everybody else. This is no different than pirating movies or music in my opinion.


----------



## crburnside

_kyle_ said:


> Just checked the chlorophyll charts and looks like we got another run of river water out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you can't catch fish in green water it's just discouraging.
> 
> It was clearing up and horn mtn was in blue green but now...
> 
> Double nipple looks decent though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I look at as free advertising because of this one chart I a, seriously thinking of subscrining


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CocoLoco

Hilton's is well worth the subscription. They give you a ton of information. It
takes some time to learn how to use that info effectively, but great service. The above screen shot will probably be great advertizing for them more than hurt their business.


----------



## crburnside

CocoLoco said:


> Hilton's is well worth the subscription. They give you a ton of information. It
> 
> takes some time to learn how to use that info effectively, but great service. The above screen shot will probably be great advertizing for them more than hurt their business.



Haha beat me to it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewater Report

According to Hilton's, the water is dirty on the other side of the river right now too, with most of Green Canyon, and south of there, being green. But, it's not that the Loop Current is weak right now. Hilton's is showing it ripping through the Mars area, which is actually pretty far north for it. It's just not spinning off any clean eddies to the north, on either side of the river. In the never ending battle between the Loop Current and the runoff from the Mississippi and other area rivers, the runoff is winning. I don't have the subscription to the NW Gulf, but I'd like to see a chlorophyll shot from Texas.


----------



## RollTider

Frenchy said:


> I agree with Robert and was wondering as well...are crew fishing and not reporting or fishing and not catching , seems like it is simply not fishing...
> Planning to run trips out of Venice or Port Eads when I get back to overcome the conditions Glad I have a boat on a trailer which gives me that option.Not to derail this post but will be looking for competent/motivated anglers to partake in my adventures. Basically tow the boat to South Louisiana either overnight or come back in to rest but fish for two days and chase tuna...got a solid truck to do the job and the boat has been fine. Will begin third week of August anyone serious shoot me a pm.
> Hopefully we shall be posting reports then :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> tight lines to all.


Me and 2 other boats have a similar plan for the last weekend of August. We are trailering to Venice and fishing Friday and Saturday from Port Eads. Would love to see a report if you go. Good luck


----------



## _kyle_

We might make a port eads (non trailer) trip in the next month if we can find some good weather and water clears up...

For now we will just do some deep dropping and maybe troll the double nipple since it's fairly clear around there. 


We were supposed to go this weekend but the forecast turned us off.. 

I have been itching to go catch a slob tuna and maybe even a marlin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crburnside

_kyle_ said:


> We might make a port eads (non trailer) trip in the next month if we can find some good weather and water clears up...
> 
> For now we will just do some deep dropping and maybe troll the double nipple since it's fairly clear around there.
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go this weekend but the forecast turned us off..
> 
> I have been itching to go catch a slob tuna and maybe even a marlin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What's your boats range? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## _kyle_

475 gallons and most trips we average 1.1-1.3

Boats a 36 Invincible with 3x Yamaha F300's 


We'd probably spend the night at port eads and fill up. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Spout II

agreed, probably helps them by posting a shot occasionally so folks can see what it is like.


----------



## Keithcooking

With the river levels dropping quickly has anyone noticed clearer water coming closer?


----------



## SushiKing

Fishboy, PM sent


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Why post when you just get hijacked and attacked. and in the end, your report vanishes; like my Two Marlin report... which I just reposted.

Many have gone PM.


----------



## cliff k

_kyle_ said:


> 475 gallons and most trips we average 1.1-1.3
> 
> Boats a 36 Invincible with 3x Yamaha F300's
> 
> 
> We'd probably spend the night at port eads and fill up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
where do you keep your boat? was wondering if that is the identical boat to mine rolling through OB from time to time


----------



## _kyle_

cliff k said:


> where do you keep your boat? was wondering if that is the identical boat to mine rolling through OB from time to time



We keep it at our house on Dauphin Island. 

Don't go to OB a lot so probably not us.

Our boat is Light blue sides and White bottom. Powder coating on t-top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V

Well I'm finally gonna start some bluewater fishing tomorrow and go quite a bit over the next few weeks. I'm posting reports, good or bad. If you want to tell me I suck or say "That's not a Mahi, that's a Goldfish" or something that's fine, but I will share a report regardless.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Chris V said:


> Well I'm finally gonna start some bluewater fishing tomorrow and go quite a bit over the next few weeks. I'm posting reports, good or bad. If you want to tell me I suck or say "That's not a Mahi, that's a Goldfish" or something that's fine, but I will share a report regardless.


Chris do actually expect us to believe you can catch a bluewater fish??

Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## zloomis

If you miss everyone come join us at the ****** grounds it's a boat show!!


----------



## Chris V

jlw1972 said:


> Chris do actually expect us to believe you can catch a bluewater fish??
> 
> Looking forward to the reports.


 I know, I've done _very little _bluewater fishing in my life....

But I'm gonna try! Hell, I've read every damn book in this store on bluewater fishing and I've got a bunch of baby swordfish rigged on these plastic squids for catching Marlins, Mahi Mahi Mahi Mahi and Bearakoodas.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Chris V said:


> I know, I've done _very little _bluewater fishing in my life....
> 
> But I'm gonna try! Hell, I've read every damn book in this store on bluewater fishing and I've got a bunch of baby swordfish rigged on these plastic squids for catching Marlins, Mahi Mahi Mahi Mahi and Bearakoodas.



Not to mention, you rig a mean wind-on leader


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter

Alright Robert, saw you at the marina late Friday night, looked like you were prepping the boat. Soooo...... where's the report?


----------

